# Ich + Paraguard + Shrimp



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I just noticed that one of my rummynose has some spots on its body and fins. I'm pretty sure it is Ich. I've used paraguard to get rid of Ich before but never with shrimp in the same tank. Any idea if this will be safe for my invertebrates? Suggest another product? Raising water temp + salt hasn't been helpful for me in the past.

Thanks!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

According to an old post it seems to be safe for shrimp: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/hospital-section-12/best-plant-shrimp-safe-ich-meds-4032/


----------



## Devonian (Feb 17, 2011)

I've used Paraguard myself in the past with zero ill effects to Amano shrimp, and when I researched it before trying that seemed to be what people on shrimp forums were saying. Best of luck.


----------

